# Homebrewed Dump Car



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

My latest project is a home-made 7/8" scale dump car. I'm working on the the bucket now, made from an old cookie tin (I think it's actually aluminum):










After stripping off the paint using a circular wire brush in my power drill, I cut it along the long axis using tin snips and my Dremel, then epoxied and crimped in a new end cut from aluminum sheet:










I dressed up the ends with panels embossed with mock rivets, then finished the top edges with brass channel. Next comes the car frame, which I'll make from aluminum box channel. Stay tuned.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work, and a throwback to the old time-y scratchbuilding days!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice work, indeed! I like the fake rivets.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever became of the cookies?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Update on the car. Started on the frame using aluminum channel:










Journals and couplers are Ozark, wheels are SV:


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, I'm enjoying watching your progress so far. It shows how great models can be made with very basic materials and technique. 
But, were those scratches on the edge of the nice maple table before you started?? My parents' maple kitchen table, which I still have, bears scars from my earliest modeling days. 

Larry


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,he ate them thats why he builds the dump car(step 2) 

Manfred 

Yeep,most material we need to kitbash we allready have at home! Nice job!!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Does this scenario sound familiar? You got busted for using the hacksaw on the maple kitchen table and are banished to the garage by the wife. Your only sustenance there is a tin of old biscotti, after which you made a tipper car to stay sane during your imprisonment.

Actually, the table was free at a garage sale, so ended up as my workbench and the biscotti as I recall weren't all that great, we ate them about 15 years ago.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

The lament of a happily married man: Life becomes less proactive and increasingly reactive.


john


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great project, Chris. You're going to a lot of work to make the car(s), but it's sure worth the effort.

That frame should hold a few tons of ore... Again... great job. 

Ain't this hobby phun...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good so far -- very nice work!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Final update on my dump car. Finished the bucket brackets bolting toghether aluminum and brass channel and angles. After a trip to the paint shop:










Here it is after weathering. I plan on running it for the first time today after work:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it just rolled out of #6 mine with a load.









Fabulous..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding job!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Really nice work, looks great! 

BTW, here's a homebrewed "dump" car from Randsburg, CA:


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Genius. Sheer genius.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray - I'll never be able to call it a dump car again with a straight face! Great photo.


----------

